# Game #16 (12/2): Los Angeles Lakers @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<table border="1"><tr><td>








<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_242_lallac.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_242_lallac.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​</td></tr></table>​
*Lakers Record 2-0 Against Clippers*
*
Lakers 97, Clippers 88*

LOS ANGELES, Dec. 2 (AP) -- Kobe Bryant had a relatively quiet game with 29 points and it was still enough to lead the Los Angeles Lakers to a 97-88 victory over the Los Angeles Clippers on Saturday night.

The Lakers' Lamar Odom had 18 points and eight rebounds before fouling out in the final minute. Smush Parker added 11 points as the Lakers downed their arena co-tenants for the second time in less than two weeks.

Bryant scored 40 in the first win over them.

Cuttino Mobley and Elton Brand had 17 points apiece in the loss. Sam Cassell scored 16 for the Clippers, who were beaten for the sixth time in their last seven games.

Bryant was coming off a 52-point performance in a victory over Utah on Thursday night, when he went 19-of-26 in a rout of the Jazz.

He was 11-of-23 against the Clippers in the rematch against the Clippers, who shot 44 percent from the floor to the Lakers' 50 percent.

The Lakers were up 69-64 heading into the fourth quarter, with an Andrew Bynum layup with 17 seconds left giving them their five-point edge.

The Clippers, down 49-41 early in the third period, took the lead at 60-59 on Mobley's 3-pointer with 3:33 left in the quarter, but Bryant hit a running jumper shortly afterward to put the Lakers back in front.

They stayed there.

The Clippers were the home team, so the floor with their logo was installed over the ice at the arena, where the NHL's Anaheim Ducks had beaten the Los Angeles Kings 4-3 a few hours earlier.

The loss on their home court was just the second in nine games this season for the Clippers, who are 0-6 on the road.

Bryant made a driving layup in the final minute of the first half to give the Lakers a 47-39 lead at the break, their largest lead of the first two quarters.

He had 13 first-half points, and Parker added nine points and five rebounds.

The Clippers went 6-of-19 and were outscored 27-17 in the second quarter, with no Clippers player scoring more than four points in the period.

Brand had 10 points in the first half, including eight in the opening quarter to top the scoring for both teams and help the Clippers to a 22-20 lead at the end of the period. Bryant and Parker had seven points each for the Lakers.

The loudest cheer of the first half was for the Clippers' Shaun Livingston, who leaped high to swat away a shot by Bryant as he drove to the basket in the opening quarter.

Livingston finished with two blocks and eight points.

Notes: The Lakers beat the Clippers 105-101 on Nov. 21. ... The Clippers were coming off a 105-90 victory over Memphis on Wednesday that snapped a five-game losing streak. ... The Lakers lead the all-time series 138-43, but the teams split the season series each of the past two years.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh snaps, when did the clips get aaron williams?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

They signed him as a free agent August 1st.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hope we win this one... we hve a pretty nasty schedule ahead of us in a week. two rockets games, 1 mavs, 1 spurs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not real worried about the Rockets. We always play the Mavs well. But the Spurs are always a problem. 

Clips gonna be looking for revenge but I got a feeling Kobe could drop another big number on the Clips will it be enough is the key.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Same game plan as of last game. Control the boards...we control the game.

Go Lakers! :clap:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

even if we have played the mavs well, they are on a 12 game winning streak or something like that.

rockets might surprise us.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

afobisme said:


> oh snaps, when did the clips get aaron williams?


Clippers signed him in the offseason but never played him, due to Kaman's injury, him and Davis are getting floor time. As far as the game goes, it won't be who controls the boards because it will be close, but it will be who executes offensively throughout the entire game and hits shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We may lose to the Mavs but it doesn't concern me . Because the match-ups aren't that much of a problem other than pg. We have odom for Dirk, Evans to guard Stacl, kwame vs their bigs, Kobe vs their wings, pg is the hot spot. Could get blown up for 30 at the pg spot which would def be a loss, if not though if we hold Terry to a manageable 15-20 we can win. 

Rockets struggle to score and always let people back in the game. Worst case is split the Rockets games, drop both Mavs and Spurs, Best case Grab both Rockets games grab the Spurs or Mavs game. 

Afobisme your a pessimistic lad aren't you. 

I would be stunned if we dropped all or won all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy, you're a lad who jumps to conclusions aren't you?

all i said was we "have tough games ahead of us" ... you respond with "not really." i proceed to justify why they are tough, and then you call me pessimistic? i guess you're an optimist.. or better yet a fanboy. 

the guy on the mavs that worries me the most is devin harris. we can't defend those super quick point guards who can penetrate.. i think that's our main achilles heel on the defensive end (our 2nd is rotations, but penetrating point guards is what causes us to have to rotate)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hopefully Ronny's strong performance against Utah means that he has recovered from his hip injury and that he is back.

It sucked not having him for than 5 or 6-game period because his energy is truly invaluable. He has even drastically improved his offensive game. I think he could get 12 and 7 as our starting PF. Honestly, the guy is shooting over 72% from the field.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> jazzy, you're a lad who jumps to conclusions aren't you?
> 
> all i said was we "have tough games ahead of us" ... you respond with "not really." i proceed to justify why they are tough, and then you call me pessimistic? i guess you're an optimist.. or better yet a fanboy.
> 
> the guy on the mavs that worries me the most is devin harris. we can't defend those super quick point guards who can penetrate.. i think that's our main achilles heel on the defensive end (our 2nd is rotations, but penetrating point guards is what causes us to have to rotate)


You must be a young guy because 1st thing outta your mouth is name calling, no need to say such things about you. I just mentioned you being pessimistic. Wasn't a diss just an observation. but you act out emotionally like I insulted you and try insulting me. 

I think the Lakers are a good team. So what is nasty about playing teams a good team has a chance of beating. 

Sure they're not bad teams but on the level where we should and could win some against. 

if you read my posts around here you would see that I'm often critical of the lakers play and their players. So kill the fan boy stuff. 

I just don't make negative comments most times to try and undercut the success we may have or look for roadblocks at every turn. I'm confident the lakers ar a quality team. I wasn't so muc last season this season yeah. 

I also don't blindly cheerlead every situation. See where I mention worse and best case nothing fanboyish about that. 

Its okay if you're pessimistic seems to be your personality. There's not a 10 game losing streak around the corner. You mentioned not being sold until we beat the jazz,feeling better yet. Sold yet. 

Just making an observation backed up by my thoughts based on things you post around here. 

Its good man. No need in being so sensitive. lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's obvious you're a fanboy, especially in that game @ the jazz thread. it was really sad how you were attacking the jazz and their fans after we lost the game. even laker fans spoke against your fanboyism, but you stil persisted.

me calling you a fanboy, which is something you are, is namecalling huh? you're so quick to come to conclusions, it's sad. the jazz win, i don't think you even gave any credit to them. you just made excuses for why you thought the jazz weren't even that good.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a feeling Tim Thomas is going to kill us. But we'll prevail... and add another W.


----------



## BallFan1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am not even a Laker fan but I have a very good feeling the Lakers will win. This game won't even be close. The Clippers have a serious lack of confidence and EB is not the same player he was last year. ALso Kaman is not playing which means Odum,Brown and Bynum will fill those lanes up for easy buckets. However, the Lakers might lose ONLY if Kobe thinks it's Cliipers vs. Kobes.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol. kobe probably understands that coming off of a hot shooting night doesnt mean you'll still prevail. he probably might tone it down a bit and not be overconfident. hopefully the whole team realizes that as well.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

15 min to game time! I think we got this one. lakers/Clips are usually good games, but with kaman out we should get to the rim easily and control the boards. 

Gotta go grab a beer and warm up my lazyboy.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> 15 min to game time! I think we got this one. lakers/Clips are usually good games, but with kaman out we should get to the rim easily and control the boards.
> 
> Gotta go grab a beer and warm up my lazyboy.
> 
> GO LAKERS!



Kaman looks to be comming off the bench tonight.


----------



## BallFan1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Why is Kaman so much of a factor? I think there is more danger to the Lakers without Kaman than with him. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

BallFan1 said:


> Why is Kaman so much of a factor? I think there is more danger to the Lakers without Kaman than with him. :lol:



Although the Lakers won the first meeting, no one was stopping Kaman as he was having his first decent game this season vs the Lakers.

Not to mention when you have Kawme Brown making a stupid pass when he has a size and strength advantage one foot from the rim, centers that have common sense like Kaman are always a little more dangerous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Nice defense Smush. Sam wont make anything if he is left wide open TWO times in a row....


Then Kawme with another turn over (three in three minutes)... HAHAHHA, why is he starting again? Oh thats right he is an over rated defender.

:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Kobe goes to the basket like he is right now throughout the rest of the game...it could be a long night for the Clippers...Lakers now winning 11-8.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol. Nice defense Smush. Sam wont make anything if he is left wide open TWO times in a row....
> 
> 
> Then Kawme with another turn over (three in three minutes)... HAHAHHA, why is he starting again? Oh thats right he is an over rated defender.
> ...


at least he steals the rock back 2 times:biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Kawme with two nice plays in a row? Steal and a basket plus one???? Finally...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, kwame can't make free throws.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> at least he steals the rock back 2 times:biggrin:


Thats true... He just needs to do good one more time without screwing up to equal out his horrific start.


But Smush... I swear just put farmar in.. If I see smush jump past Cassell one more time when he fakes a jumpshot im going to vomit all over myself.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, im going to trash talk Smush and Kawme more often.. It seems to be making them better...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why does Kwame always insist on going for the layup?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Thats true... He just needs to do good one more time without screwing up to equal out his horrific start.
> 
> 
> But Smush... I swear just put farmar in.. If I see smush jump past Cassell one more time when he fakes a jumpshot im going to vomit all over myself.


3 steals now haha:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> 3 steals now haha:lol:



I'm going to keep talking smack on them if it helps.... :yay: 


Smushs 3 steals compared to Livingston and Cassell scoring at will... Still not worth it yet. (Hopefully that will motivate that pile of trash).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't like andrew defending brand.. i think bynum's biggest weakness is his footspeed, and elton is just too fast for him.

i rather have lamar on him, and put bynum on kaman.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i don't like andrew defending brand.. i think bynum's biggest weakness is his footspeed, and elton is just too fast for him.
> 
> i rather have lamar on him, and put bynum on kaman.



Couldnt agree more....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is pretty ugly right here........... Livingston rejeted Kobe.. :lol:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This is pretty ugly right here........... Livingston rejeted Kobe.. :lol:


IM ok if Livingston is in my fantasy team and that make Kobe fire up


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, never thought i'd say this.. but i kinda want phil to put smush in and take farmar out. 6'2 vs. a 6'7 guy is no good, especially if farmar can't beat livingston with his footspeed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, nice move by Radman.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theres some guy on the court that looks strangely like Sasha.. that just made a three.. Who is it?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Again, this team is chucking up 3s. 

:whatever:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahah Smush comes in, first play.. Flops and Sam scores... :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Theres some guy on the court that looks strangely like Sasha.. that just made a three.. Who is it?


it's sasha's "good twin" .. you know, the kind that shows up 15% of the time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> it's sasha's "good twin" .. you know, the kind that shows up 15% of the time.


That explains why he only played a few minutes before being benched. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are 1/7 freethrows...horrible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Beautiful read by kobe... Draws the double team, odom cuts to rack and kobe finds him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Luke's 3-point shooting this season...great, great job by him. They're up by 6 now, largest lead of the game. First half is almost over.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

1-7 from the charity line....YIKES!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh Yes...Oh Yes...Kobe drives to the hoop!

Keep on building the lead, Lakes!

Good end of the 2nd qtr

47-39 Lakers at the half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good half of ball very good defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not a bad half by the Lakers, but they are not boarding very well. They need to box out and fight for position a little more in the paint.

Lakers shooting very well, and the scoring seems fairly balanced.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Good half, but still the free throws are killing us. We should be up 10+.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got back from work. Are we playing solid defense? Or are the Clips just ice cold?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Just got back from work. Are we playing solid defense? Or are the Clips just ice cold?



little of both


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

little of both sounds about right.

kwame is so inept on offense. i think he lacks the additional countermoves (physically), but he's pretty good on defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looks like *** in the second half... He should have taken it to the rack on that last play...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe in third = :hurl:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to end the 3rd quarter on a high note...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, besides kobe, we have no real consistent go to guy.. 

i want bynum to be that guy, but im not sure if he has the footspeed to be dominant.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

These Clipper announcers think each Clipper player is the best at what they do... relax..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Vlad looking damn good tonight.. In fact he looks better on both ends of the floor than he has all season. Wonder if his hand is starting to feel a little better.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

his shot has less arc on it, which leads me to think that his hand has healed up a decent amount.

on the defense end imo, he has some really good spurts.. then other times he gets tons of fouls. im really hoping he can provide the team a big boost in the future, i like his shot.

btw, where has brian cook been lately... i haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our bench is playing great! 12 point lead with Lamar and Kobe on the bench? Awesome!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We actually start playing better with Kobe and odom out. The squad has talent if Kobe and Odom doesn't smother the ball so much and let others get it. Vlad, Evans, and Farmar giving us something.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Get Kobe and Odom back in there, and lets finish strong.. even if Lamar has 5


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH kawme got his own rebounds from the FT. AHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH kawme got his own rebounds from the FT. AHAHAHHAHAHA


why suprised? Kwame is that good you know:biggrin:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH kawme got his own rebounds from the FT. AHAHAHHAHAHA


That **** was nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One bad thing about Kobe's game tonight: 7 turnovers. He had only 4 turnovers in his previous 3 games, but tonight he has 7 so far. 

Other than that, he's playing pretty well and shooting a high percentage. 

Odom's back in now, by the way. Up 10, 5 minutes left...come on Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame is getting some KEY rebounds for us right now! Basket, and the foul! Let's hope he converts here!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Just here to drop by some props, the Lakers are the better team than the Clippers as of now.

Good luck till we face off again in April.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Kwame is getting some KEY rebounds for us right now! Basket, and the foul! Let's *hope he converts* here!


you know he is not that good :yay: :biggrin: :lol:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> Just here to drop by some props, the Lakers are the better team than the Clippers as of now.
> 
> Good luck till we face off again in April.


Thx, respect.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> you know he is not that good :yay: :biggrin: :lol:


Haha, yeah, that's why I was hoping...clearly, it didn't matter. 3/12 shooting from the freethrow line is horrible...maybe Luke will nail these?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Just here to drop by some props, the Lakers are the better team than the Clippers as of now.
> 
> Good luck till we face off again in April.


Thanks yo.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow.. big shot for Odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game: Lamar Odom


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom with 18 on 13 shots... he woulda had 30 if it wasnt for the fouls..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We should run the clock and ice this game here


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8/13 shooting, 18 points, 8 rebounds, 3 blocks...I love it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

And 1 - Game Over.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Steez said:


> And 1 - Game Over.


:cheers:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

11-5...Nice. 

Kobe looks 90% and Lamar is having his best season yet.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, best season points wise though. i think his rebounding and assists are down. i think he has more upside, but geesh he still doesn't assert himself enough.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Another ugly win. Clippers are just a very poorly coached team. Brand only gets 15 shots or so, kaman and Livingston regressing. Magette playing like he's on the trade block. 

Terrible Clippers stuff. 

As for the Lakers, friendly scheduling is really enabling us to win ugly. Hopefully we'll play smarter and better on the road when our rotation and injured players heal more. 

We're good the question is how good. 

And I have no idea at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We get out-rebounded...we shoot about 50% from the line...and we win by 9...I'll take it! 

Our next three games *shouldn't* be too tough, but when some of us said that about the Bucks, we lost...so here's to hoping we win our next three (Indiana, New Orelans/Oklahoma City, and Atlanta) and we go into the game against San Antonio with some major confidence! We could be 14-5 at that point, and that would be great.

By the way, Lakers are now 4-0 in the division and have a 1.5 game lead in it as well...GO LAKERS!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah we've got the lead but the suns are creeping up. they are getting pretty hot. i think our texas games will pretty much expose how good or bad we are. we could lose all 4 of those games in texas and drop significantly.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

clipper fans aren't gonna be happy about this one.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

out of the next few games i am most worried about hornets, no one on our team can contain chris paul, only hope is b-scott limits his minutes or that paul gets into foul trouble


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> out of the next few games i am most worried about hornets, no one on our team can contain chris paul, only hope is b-scott limits his minutes or that paul gets into foul trouble


I'm pretty sure Smush or Farmar can handle Paul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah Smush is going to struggle mightily against Chris Paul...and I don't know if it's just me, but it seems like in recent years we've really struggled with the Hornets...it is in Los Angeles though, so LA should hopefully have some momentum. If we can contain Chris Paul, I think we have a great shot at winning.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

On the other side...No one on the hornets can contain Kobe. 


So I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see the Lakers pick up another W against an opponent in their division.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yes!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great game by Lamar, fantastic W, much better defense. Good to see.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers are fun to watch. Go Lakers! Keep up the great effort!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yay basketball!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lakers Game Recap:*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4243693&postcount=2


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Clipper Forum Members are having a pity party......

It's too happy and calm over here at the Lakers Forum. Maybe the Lakers need to lose a game just for us to snap out of this love and good feeling :biggrin: (I'm Kidding, Please Don't lose!!!)


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Good to see the Lakers pick up another W against an opponent in their division.



Exactly, I think, honestly, that Lamar is the key to the Lakers making the next step. You know that Phil is gonna coach well and that Kobe is gonna be the dominant scorer, but Lamar has the ability to control the game with his ability to play both the 3 and 4 position, his passing ability, quickness on the perimeter plus his good perimeter shooting percentage to date. As long as the Laker keep sharing the ball this way, they're gonna be tough to beat and maybe be Pacific Division champs, again.

We need Kobe and Lamar to work off of each other all year in order to make us a much more dangerous team come playoff time. I know it is early but I can't see the Lakers not making the playoffs this year so we'll have to see how it all plays out but the Lakers look good so far. Keep it up guys! :clap: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Another ugly win. Clippers are just a very poorly coached team. Brand only gets 15 shots or so, kaman and Livingston regressing. Magette playing like he's on the trade block.
> 
> Terrible Clippers stuff.
> 
> ...


yeah its funny it seems everytime the Clippers play the teams they play get overtaken by suckiness and just play as bad as the Clippers, but not bad enough to lose......


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we just demolished Utah by 30 did u really think we would lose this game?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers just blew out the Magic 116-91 :yes:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Just shows Lakers are still LA's team.

they had 1 good year and go crazy.

geez.


----------

